# My Series 2009 Race #2 - The Raceway - February 7th



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

Well it looks like The Raceway will once again be ready for a large turnout at one of the fastest hillclimb tracks in the state of Florida. The racing surface is always ready for us to race on and the hospitality is always at a high level for all racers.








As an example, there are "Special Hours" for you to final prep your cars this Friday Night, February 6th. From 2 PM to 10 PM - yep 8 full hours of prepping is yours for the total price of $10! You can come in, set your pit area up and be ready for the big battle on Saturday, February 7th.

Here's the schedule of events for February 7th:

*SCHEDULE OF EVENTS*​
FOR "MY SERIES" AT theRaceway.biz February 7, 2009 - COCOA, FL

Please note, the order of the classes are being rotated at each event this year. That's why the program in Cocoa will begin with GTP.

8:00 - 8:30a.m. OPEN PRACTICE 

8:30 - 9:00a.m. GTP PRACTICE (AMATEUR AND EXPERIENCED)

9:00a.m. - GTP TECH (AMATEUR AND EXPERIENCED)

*9:30a.m. - GTP RACES BEGIN*

FOLLOWING COMPLETION OF THE GTP PROGRAM, THERE WILL BE 30 MINUTES OF SPEC NASCAR PRACTICE FOLLOWED BY SPEC NASCAR TECH AND THE *SPEC NASCAR PROGRAM*.

FOLLOWING COMPLETION OF THE SPEC NASCAR PROGRAM, THERE WILL BE 30 MINUTES OF SPEC-12 AND BOX-12 PRACTICE FOLLOWED BY TECH FOR BOTH CLASSES AND THE *ENTIRE GROUP 12 PROGRAM*.

FOLLOWING COMPLETION OF THE GROUP 12 PROGRAM, THERE WILL BE 30 MINUTES FOR EXPERT NASCAR PRACTICE FOLLOWED BY EXPERT NASCAR TECH AND THE *EXPERT NASCAR MAIN*

I'm hearing it's going to be one of those classic battles we all looked forward to seeing happen. Be there and watch it all unfold!









www.theRaceway.biz 
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1) 
Cocoa, FL 32922 
(321) 639-4692 
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Do they race Ho there as well?


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

They sure do!

As a matter of fact, here's an upcoming event to be held there:

FEBRUARY 20th - 22nd U.F.H.O.R.A. WINTERNATIONALS at theRaceway.biz 

Here's a photo of the track:


----------



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

*Revised Schedule of Events - My Series Race #2*

SCHEDULE OF EVENTS FOR "MY SERIES" 

AT theRaceway.biz February 7, 2009 - COCOA, FL​

PARKING WILL BE VERY TIGHT. THERE ARE ONLY 3 OR 4 SPACES DIRECTLY IN FRONT OF THE RACEWAY. YOU ARE WELCOME TO USE THEM. PLEASE DO NOT PARK IN FRONT OF THE AT&T STORE, OR O.D. PARTY SUPPLY. THERE ARE SPACES AT THE VERY SOUTH END OF THE BUILDING THAT ARE AVAILABLE TO US. THE BUILDING TO THE NORTH OF US IS LARGELY UNOCCUPIED, YOU MAY PARK IN FRONT OF ANY VACANT STORES. YOU MAY ALSO PARK IN THE GRASSY AREAS BETWEEN THE PARKING LOTS AND U.S. 1.

Please note, the order of the classes are being rotated at each event this year. That's why the program in Cocoa will begin with GTP.

8:00 - 8:30a.m. OPEN PRACTICE 

8:30 - 9:00a.m. GTP PRACTICE (AMATEUR AND EXPERIENCED)

9:00a.m. - GTP TECH (AMATEUR AND EXPERIENCED)

9:30a.m. - GTP RACES BEGIN

FOLLOWING COMPLETION OF THE GTP PROGRAM, THERE WILL BE 30 MINUTES OF SPEC NASCAR PRACTICE FOLLOWED BY SPEC NASCAR TECH AND THE SPEC NASCAR PROGRAM.

FOLLOWING COMPLETION OF THE SPEC NASCAR PROGRAM, THERE WILL BE 30 MINUTES OF SPEC-12 AND BOX-12 PRACTICE FOLLOWED BY TECH FOR BOTH CLASSES AND THE ENTIRE GROUP 12 PROGRAM.

FOLLOWING COMPLETION OF THE GROUP 12 PROGRAM, THERE WILL BE 30 MINUTES FOR EXPERT NASCAR PRACTICE FOLLOWED BY EXPERT NASCAR TECH AND THE EXPERT NASCAR MAIN

FOLLOWING THE EXPERT NASCAR MAIN, TIME AND CAR COUNT PERMITTING, THERE WILL BE A VINTAGE RACE. VINTAGE CARS ARE:
1) ANY STAMPED STEEL CHASSIS
2) JK FALCON-7 MOTOR
3) JK .010 VINTAGE BODY (THEY HAVE NOT BEEN DISCONTINUED)
4) 48 OR 64 PITCH GEARS. 1/8 OR 3/32 AXLES

WE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU IN COCOA ON FEBRUARY 7TH!

Hotel Info:

RADISSON RESORT AT THE PORT 321 784-0000

ECONO LODGE (BEACHLINE & US 1) 321 632-4561


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

fl_slotter,
Thank you for the post.

Wheelszk,
As fl_slotter said, yes they do. Here is a link to the upcoming event.

2009 UFHORA Winter Nationals In Florida


----------

